# Yamaha RX A2020 sub output question



## Mark Jefferies (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi all, have a question for you all. I have the above receiver, sub is a CSS SDX-15 powered by a Dayton Audio SA1000 amp.
Amp is connected to pre out for sub. 
I ran the YPAO setup, it finds the sub, and I hear it during the setup.
Problem is, there is no output from the sub otherwise. I have made sure it is selected im my set up, even bumped the output in level settings.
Also, when i run the test tone in manual setup, no sound from the sub
Any ideas?


----------

